# periods and ibs



## 18679 (May 7, 2006)

hi there,does anyone else have really bad trobule around the time of their period. I have increadbily bad ibs around this time..


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

My IBS always worsened around the time of my period. I am an old woman now and don't have periods anymore, but menopause also causes an increase of symptoms.


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

OOo yes, my IBS is the worse right before or during my period. It seem the cramps get the bowels movin' during that time. It is rather unpleasant. Apparently taking advil before your period helps. I find it helps a bit.


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, yeah. The cramping is so much worse now than before I had IBS. I go pretty frequently during my period.


----------



## 13490 (May 8, 2006)

Good to know I'm not the only one. I practically live on the toilet a few days before my period.


----------



## 18679 (May 7, 2006)

good to know also, that im not the only one


----------



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

Same here







I have always had bad cramps as it is and with my IBS-C getting worse over the years it's like a double scoop of cramps. As if it wasn't bad enough


----------



## 21466 (May 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, definitely! It's always double the cramps and double the IBS symptoms.


----------



## 22520 (May 23, 2006)

i used to call it my 'period diahrreah'..thought it was normal







..now that i'm menopausal i don't have that anymore


----------



## 22156 (May 25, 2006)

I have IBS D/C and around my period I get really bad cramping and then I have D, for usually the first three days of my period...but at least I have a B.M!! Recently, I haven't had my period for two months but my drs. don't seem to be concerned about that???


----------



## 22325 (Jun 12, 2006)

so glad to hear its not just me who gets really bad IBS running up to periods. if PMT and period pains wasnt enough!trouble is I can never plan to go anywhere around that time just in case ibs-d


----------



## 22520 (May 23, 2006)

ALY..how old are you?


----------



## 14927 (Jun 14, 2006)

My first instances of IBS, and quite severe ones were on the onset of my very first period. Ever since then, a few days before my period, I am super-bloated and gassy, and uncomfortable with some ovarian located cramps, and then have some diarreah on the onset of menstruation, and lots of bloating and flatulence and cramps and back pain during the period. Motrin taken on the start of symptoms would help, unless I had gas, and it would also induce some diarreah hours later. the one MIRACLE PILL for this problem though, has been valium. very low dose of 3-5 mg, kicks in in an hour, and lasts in your system for 3 days, as complete muscle relaxant, no sedation, no side effects, no withdrawal. It has taken my period from bedbound, and debilitating, to very bearable. Please try.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I will try this next period as I just started taking valium (diazepam) for social anxiety. But I find it makes me quite sleepy. I think ibs symptoms r common for most women during their period, as my non-ibs friends complain of d and c as well.


----------



## 22156 (May 25, 2006)

Justa, I am 24.


----------



## 18579 (Feb 22, 2006)

Just thought I'd add my two cents that the first two days of my period are horrendous for my IBS-D. It makes it MUCH worse! My GI and PCP told me it was the influx of hormones sending my IBS into a tailspin. That's why I'm so scared to go on the pill or patch. The last thing I need is more estrogen flowing through my body.Kim


----------



## No-hope (Apr 9, 2006)

I have very bad IBS-D most of the time and do not move out of the house.I also have period that goes on for months in a row, goes up to 5 months and sometimes more.Luckily my IBS-D only goes incredibly bad before and during the first couple of days when I get my period.Good Luck to all!


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Yes , My IBS is worse right before my period. Very much so. Seems during too. Then it is better somewhat.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 9, 2006)

I find my cramps are only slightly worse during my period, but I get terrible nausea and bloating a few days before, right through to a few days after.


----------



## 22221 (Jul 17, 2006)

oh yes you can say that again, I really suffer if Iâ€™m close to having my period. I just hope it eases some day.


----------



## 17109 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm so glad i've just found this website! I have my period now and have been soooo ill!! My IBS-D is always so bad during my period that i've changed my contraception several times as the GP said it wouldn't be working!! I get very emotional and spend hours crying. Although it does help to know i'm not alone.


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi, I DREAD my periods with IBS!! I find that everything is worse, because sometimes the feeling of period pain feels like I need to go to the toilet, I feel more worried I am about to have an attack all the time, and spend so much of the time on the toilet, most of the time, thinking I am needing to go, bt finding it is just my periods!! ahhh, annoying!!!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Right there with ya -- even in remission, my period could bring the IBS symptoms back for two or three days... But I usually feel better after D each time (usually several times a day during my period).


----------

